
The Key to Defeating Covid-19 Already Exists. We Need to Start Using It - cm2187
https://www.newsweek.com/key-defeating-covid-19-already-exists-we-need-start-using-it-opinion-1519535
======
bassman9000
Why was the other post flagged?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969998)

